# Renovo has made my soft top into a crispy top



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

My Jag XKR has a black soft top. It's in OK condition, a tad faded (it's an 01) but uniformly so. The thing letting the side down was some fabric wear where it's worn at the creases.

I thought some Renovo reviver may help. So, I thoroughly cleaned the hood deveral times over the course of a couple of weeks using AG multi purpose and a stiff brush.

The other day, in mild but not blazing conditions I applied the first coat of Renovo using a 2" brush as stated. I found it odd that the Renovo did not soak in, rather, it sat atop the surface, even though there is no sealer on the fabric. Next morning, I was dismayed to note it was patchy and the surface was crisp and scratchy, and a semi gloss black.

So I gave it another coat, working very quickly from the centre out taking care to apply evenly.

Now, the whole thing looks like a mess - odd shades of black that reflect the sun in all directions, patchy, and crispy and scratchy. It doesn't look like a fabric hood at all.

Now I just want to get it back to the way it was - it just looks awful. Can anyone advise on what to do? Thanks.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Firstly, get the Renovo cleaner. Play it by the book and try not to do it in direct sunlight buddy. The reviver sometimes needs more than one coat to get it right. Sounds to me as though a little interfearance between the AG and Renovo reviver is amidst. Best sticking with the system rather than mixing stuff up tbh.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks but I'm really not going to throw yet more money at it! Is there a way just to get the mess off? Would it come off with multi cleaner and a scrubbing brush?


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Best to contact Renovo direct for assistance on this one. Ive done a small amount but had no issues other than one needing another application of reviver. The feel of the roof will be different and it feels even more different after the ultra proofer. Being that it is an 01, chances are that it has softened quite significantly over time so it will feel different to before. I wouldnt like to say if the cleaner you have will strip it back in all honesty. If the reviver was that easy to remove then it wouldnt last on the roof when it rains surely.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

I wonder if anyone can offer more help as I'm in a dreadful mess.

I contacted Renovo and they envouraged my to buy their "cleaner". I followed the instructions they gave me to the letter - misting with water, brushing on the cleaner, leaving for an hour ans then scrubbing using hot water. 

It hasn't made a blind bit of difference - in fact it's now worse because where I have been scrubbing has broken the fibres on the canvas.

I am still stuck with this scratchy black paint like finish on the once soft canvas. It looks dreadful.

Has anyone any ideas? I am mightily unimpressed with Renovo and should have trusted my own judgement not to throw good money after bad on more of their product.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

There products are not bad products. Please don't get confused with bad products and miss-application


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Miglior said:


> There products are not bad products. Please don't get confused with bad products and miss-application


I can sort of accept that I may be in a minority in getting poor results but I have followed their instructions to the letter.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

technically speaking you have not as products are designed together for purposes, in this case it would of probably of been better to use the renovo's cleaner and then the reviver. i also think the same as a few other posts that the AG has interacted with the renovo in some way.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks - but any idea how to remedy the situation? Everything I do is making it worse!

Edit - I'd like to retract any real criticism of Renovo - I know they have a good reputation and to be fair their customer service has been responsive - it's just not working out for me in my particular situation and I'm admittedly in a bit of a strop!


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to here your troubles i have been very stressed lately over my soft top with algae probs over the last year which seem to have gone for now after around 10 hours of cleaning with AG product but i chose to use the Renovo Ultra Proofer as its less messy to apply than AG and so far so good but i have been thinking about the Reviver as there are a few scars left behind from the Algae but after reading this will look into it more hope you get it sorted.

I would try the AG cleaner to see if you can remove everything from the top and if so use the AG Proofer


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks. I used the AG cleaner a couple of years ago and found it shifted an enormous amount of dirt.

I've given my hood 3 coats of the Renovo cleaner now, and it's had hardly any impact.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

5 coats now. Made virtually zero difference - there are still huge areas where the Reviver has settled on the surface and stubbonly refuses to move no matter how much scrubbing. Looks a god almighty mess.


----------



## GAZA62 (Jan 23, 2007)

Sorry to here this mate i know how you feel as i have been so pissed off with the state of my soft top for the last year almost to the point of selling but i am hoping i have sorted it now.

There is a company not to far from me that clean the tops with a machine that was going to be a last resort was going to ask for advice about that on here.

What i think helps with the AG kit is the sponge it comes with just seeme to clean better than brushes i have used.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Will no one in your local area that offers the service take a look at it? If you were local I would of happily taken a look. It would seem taht you are a minority that has had bad results yes but even after I advised earlier and Renovo even advised to use the cleaner, would be better to get onto Renovo and get it resolved.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Beau Technique said:


> Will no one in your local area that offers the service take a look at it? If you were local I would of happily taken a look. It would seem taht you are a minority that has had bad results yes but even after I advised earlier and Renovo even advised to use the cleaner, would be better to get onto Renovo and get it resolved.


I am using Renovo cleaner and following instructions they emailed me. I must say they have been extremely responsive to my emails...it's just that they told me the cleaner would remove the Reviver. It hasn't.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

The customer service is very good and by the sounds of things, proven well. I can only suggest you call rather than email and discuss further movement on the issue. I would assume that they have specialists working for them or whom they call on for such an issue.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK I have reached desparation point. I've contacted Renovo and they have washed their hands of it - they say there is no reason that heir cleaner should not remove their Reviver and blamed other products I must have used (only Auto Glym all purpose a couple of weeks ago and throroughly rinsed out).

The roof is a huge mess. Does anyone have any ideas of what I might do to strip it back to its natural state?


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Keiron - This took me 4 hours but I cleared it - Megs APC 1-3 and in same bottle 3 tablespoons of white vinegar - And a stiff Interior Brush - worked along the lines of the fabric to ensure all stains removed - I don't know if it will help - but certainly took this roof back to natural state - at which stage I applied Fabisil

Good Luck

Before:


















After:


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Thanks Bouncer. Tried it. Didn't work. Tried AG APC neat. Didn't work.

Started working through everything on my shelf: turps, meths, white spirit other various household cleaners until I got to Surgical Spirit of all things. It's slowly doing the trick - it is softening the black gloop and then I need to scrape it off. It's going to be a long job but it might just work.


----------



## 62mph (Jul 28, 2010)

Pictures would be interesting


----------



## Hark (Sep 20, 2007)

Really concerning. My order of renovo revivor went in last week, not here yet, but this thread has me seriously concerned.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

You need to make sure the roof is absolutely stripped bare....but I don't know how you verify that it is. I was certain mine was. The water was soaking straight in and there was no dirt coming out so I had every reason to assume it was the perfect surface.

Unless you know the precise history of the roof, you need to be very cautious.


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

What a disturbing thread. 

Mainly it's disturbing because I don't really know why Keiron's getting a frosty reception from some of you for daring to question the integrity of what is widely accepted as a great product.

He is, after all, just sharing his awful experience with us and I for one am very grateful. I'd say he's shown extraordinarily good grace throughout actually.

I'm glad I decided to go with the nice simple Autoglym kit when I gave my fabric roof its post-Winter clean and re-proofing....

Thanks for posting the BMW pics Bouncer - what a great recovery!

Good luck getting something sorted Keiron. Let us know what happens.


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

have you tried using a mix of hot water and washing up liquid followed by a hose with loads of cold water .

as for the ag kit its utter crap ive gone through 3 kits of that stuff convincing my self it should work it just doest last or work the way it should.

i now use 151 elbow grease degreaser ( asda and semi chem usually sell it for a quid) then stuff like stardrops is great cleaner too then as Bouncer says use fabsil

as for getting the renovo off i guess just lots of hot water degreaser type stuff maybe even soda crystals a stiff nail type brush and use a credit car or similar to scrape the roof of the solution before rinsing.

cant think of an easy solution.perhaps posting some pics would be handy too then we could have a look and maybe advise some more.

all the best with this and good luck.

dont give up there is always a solution .


----------



## Bel (Mar 1, 2011)

> as for the ag kit its utter crap ive gone through 3 kits of that stuff convincing my self it should work it just doest last or work the way it should.


Another good example of different experiences with the same product then.

I've never touched a soft top with anything other than soap suds before, so I've got nothing to compare it to, but I used it for the first time this year.

It was an absolute piece of cake to apply and did exactly what it said it would. Two months on and I still spend many a happy minute chasing balls of water around my roof when I wash it 

I've yet to see how long it actually lasts of course....


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

keiron99 said:


> it is softening the black gloop and then I need to scrape it off


Some photos of this would be very helpful.

Also, what is your location? Perhaps there may be a member nearby who could advise.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Here's a picture.

Renovo's suggestion is, I kid you not "hand hot water". If only!

Today I tried thinners to no effect.










I just tried Swarfega with added sugar, thinking that the abrasiveness of the sugar might help. I'm hoping when I look out again in the morning when the sun's up that I'll be in a happier mood than these last few days!


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Im stumped. It does look semi gloss in areas. I would say that the roof does look very old but the application of reviver may well of made it look like that so mixed view on it tbh. Have you forwarded pictures to Renovo so they can see the issue?


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Unfortunately I still do not have a solution for this. If anyone has any bright ideas I really would appreciate them.

As things stand, the only answer would seem to be a new roof!


----------



## Steve valentine (Aug 7, 2010)

This probably isn't very helpfull but a new roof on ebay is around £350


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

Steve valentine said:


> This probably isn't very helpfull but a new roof on ebay is around £350


It may come to that yet...in fact £350 seems a decent price (suspiciously low in fact!) but it would be the cost of fitting that would really hurt.


----------



## Jiffy (Nov 21, 2009)

How about getting a local detailer to have a crack at it?


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

OK for anyone till interested in this (just imagine how fed up I am!)...

Renovo sent me some exxtra strong cleaner. It has a familiar smell...but I can't recall what it reminds me of! I tried *** with mixed results. It turned the crust into thick sludge but the problem was that it was so thick it just stuck to the fabric and I couldn't really shift it. Rubbing it or trying to scrape it off just pressed it into the fabric. It would not wash off with water. I did manage to get some success on some areas...but it took hours of work and I used the whole bottle on less than a quarter of the top surface of the roof!

So I actually priced up importing a new cabrio roof, and visited a trimmer to get the job weighed up. Total price is coming in at a grand...but as it is the car is utterly worthless so I was ready to pull the trigger.

However I had a thought. In the few months since I applied the Renovo it has gone crispier. So I have over the last couple of nights been trying to scrape it off. Although it sounds brutal - and it is - the most effective method has been to scrub it with a metal pan scourer. (I've tried various stiffnesses of plasctic brushes with no joy). This is removing the crust at last!

The only problem is that there are, not surprisingly, marks left in the fabric, like scratches.

Now, assuming that after all the work I have done on the hood there are no more chemicals in there, does anyone think that Renovo Reviver would help disguise the scratches?


----------



## m3vert (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow mate you are really having bad luck with this renovo! I applied it yesterday and have some issues with lines on the roof but nothing like you seem to be having  I hope you get it sorted, I am just hoping that someone can assist me in sorting mine. So far not a single reply on my thread 
Good luck


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Have you tried using a steam cleaner? Sounds weird but it may work? A local detailer might help you. Where are you located?


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Maybe do try to scrape it of but use a gentler tool like a wide wooden kitchen spatula after having rounded the edge off with sandpaper ?

Bit late but I think I'll carry on using car shampoo+fabsil on my soft top...


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I hope this will prove helpful.

Renovo Fabric Hood Cleaner is a superb product that will remove silicone and water based products on a convertible hood in preparation to Reviver. It is very strongly advised that it is used prior to Reviving (recolouring). People who apply products like Fabsil or AG Hood Cleaner/Proofer over the weekend, then buy Renovo on Monday as the colour isn’t what they wanted MUST clean off what they have already put on the roof, otherwise the Reviver is prevented from soaking in. It will just sit on the top. This is what seems to have happened with the OP.

Fabsil and AG Proofer are silicone based products with white spirit as a carrier to lay down the silicone. White Spirit alone will result in beading, but neither product will last very long as rain will wash it away. Only Renovo Ultraproofer contains anti mould, anti mildew and anti UV agents – Fabsil nor AG Proofer have any of these highly desirable properties. They may be cheaper but you get what you pay for. Also, aerosol dispensed products aren’t very suitable for use outside, so although you may have extracted from the can seemingly sufficient product to do the job, most of it has blown away in the wind.

AG Hood Cleaner/Proofer and Fabsil MUST be removed before Renovo Reviver is applied (have I said that already?).

A scrubbing brush with Renovo Fabric Hood Cleaner is enough to remove the water based Reviver, UNLESS there was a barrier coat on the hood prior to its application. This is what seems to have occurred in the case of the OP. Renovo have even produced a bespoke ultrastrong cleaner for the OP, at no charge, which should have done the job with a brush without the need for wire wool, but it must be products that were on the roof prior that have caused a reaction with the Renovo. There was sufficient product to do the whole roof had the instructions been followed. 

He was also advised totally incorrectly by the eBay seller he bought the product off, which reinforces the fact that these products require some knowledge and competence on the part of the seller to advise and the user to use.

If anyone has a problem or needs advice on any Renovo product, as their biggest UK reseller and working closely with them, please feel free to PM or e-mail me directly. I cannot constantly monitor posts on this and other forums so if you want a quick response please get in touch directly.


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

keiron99 said:


> OK for anyone till interested in this (just imagine how fed up I am!)...
> 
> Renovo sent me some exxtra strong cleaner. It has a familiar smell...but I can't recall what it reminds me of! I tried *** with mixed results. It turned the crust into thick sludge but the problem was that it was so thick it just stuck to the fabric and I couldn't really shift it. Rubbing it or trying to scrape it off just pressed it into the fabric. It would not wash off with water. I did manage to get some success on some areas...but it took hours of work and I used the whole bottle on less than a quarter of the top surface of the roof!
> 
> ...


If the renovo has gone cripsy, wouldn't it be safer to fold the hood back, de-tension it and try to crumple the fabric to break up the cripsy coating.

That may allow the cripsy coating to flake off rather than having to use a pan scourer.


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

RaceGlazer said:


> There was sufficient product to do the whole roof had the instructions been followed.


I am certain your diagnosis of the problem is correct. However, I did follow the instructions with the extra strength cleaner TO THE LETTER and I can tell you not only was there nowhere near enough, but its impact was almost negligible.

The remaining issue now that I have scrubbed off most of the crispiness is to disguise the scratches. Anyone any bright ideas? Interestingly, when the roof is damp it looks superb! Is there any way to give it a permanent "wet look"?


----------



## nickfrog (Nov 29, 2010)

Try Fabsil, you never know. It's designed as a waterproofer and has no colour but it gives my roof some uniformity, not massively, but a bit. It's so cheap, you might as well try.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Move to Wales


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

The Fabsil waterproofer I bought has UV protectants, granted it doesn't have anti mould or anti mildew, but the roof gets cleaned every other week so they dont have a chance of appearing.

Renovo proofer is a great product, but in my experience the Fabsil waterproofer has longer durability and better beading over the longer period where I've tried both.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kevbmw330 (May 15, 2012)

I have also had the same problem with the Renovo reviver. I also followed the instruction to the letter. I would only use this product if you roof is very badly faded. Most roofs will just need a good scrub. 
Any advice on the removal of this product would be greatfully recieved. I am year on after the application and still trying to get it off and have tried everthing I can think of. There is still patches all over the roof which look really bad on a cloudy day.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

John II said:


> Hello sir Hope you are fine. Did you sort out your lines' issues. 2022 and I face same issue with renovo reviver. Gabriel


I'm not liking your chances of getting a response to an 11 year old post by a member that hasn't visited the site in 8 years.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I'm not liking your chances of getting a response to an 11 year old post by a member that hasn't visited the site in 8 years.


Not sure if you did as well Kerr but I reported the post so it's been deleted.

Getting a bit fed up these days I feel as if I'm reporting spam accounts every time I come on the forum. 

Don't mind the new format but they need to do something about all these accounts popping up either posting spam links or like this one resurrecting an ancient thread basically posting crap on it !!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

macca666 said:


> Not sure if you did as well Kerr but I reported the post so it's been deleted.
> 
> Getting a bit fed up these days I feel as if I'm reporting spam accounts every time I come on the forum.
> 
> Don't mind the new format but they need to do something about all these accounts popping up either posting spam links or like this one resurrecting an ancient thread basically posting crap on it !!


I didn't report it. There is clearly spam accounts that I do report, but the post above looked like a genuine post rather than a spammer or a Bot. 

There was little point bumping an 11 year old thread by a member who had 49 posts and not been on here on 8 years. 

It is strange what is going on. I don't know how all these old threads and getting bumped.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Kerr said:


> I didn't report it. There is clearly spam accounts that I do report, but the post above looked like a genuine post rather than a spammer or a Bot.
> 
> There was little point bumping an 11 year old thread by a member who had 49 posts and not been on here on 8 years.
> 
> It is strange what is going on. I don't know how all these old threads and getting bumped.


Maybe I'm just too cynical  

There was 2 posts by the same user not sure if both were there for you I see you quoted the second post though the first post made no sense.

I know some of the older posts are getting bumped due to "recommended reading" posts which appear at the bottom which can sometimes be years old though they appear to be getting better as my recommended reading posts at the bottom of this thread are all from 2022 at least with the oldest last updated in March.

I just feel any genuine new user won't bump an ancient thread they will either post in the welcome section to say hi or at least post on a current thread with something of value.


----------



## DTB (Dec 20, 2017)

I never clocked that the recommended reading posts were old. I'm also on mx5nutz forum which has the same platform as this and I see it has same issue with old threads being 'recommended reading'. Now it makes sense why old threads are sometimes getting new replies posted on them by new members!


----------

